# WTD : Tacx I-Magic



## Nezbo (29 Dec 2008)

I am trying to get hold of a Tacx I-Magic for as cheep as posible.

Dose anyone have one going cheep?

Cheers
Nezbo


----------



## derosa (29 Dec 2008)

http://www.veloriders.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=78338


----------



## dodgy (29 Dec 2008)

Cheep cheep.


----------



## Dave5N (29 Dec 2008)

this one's going cheep.


----------



## Nezbo (30 Dec 2008)

i am not a member of veloriders i have registered but my account needs verifieing...

can you give me more details about the link ?

Cheers,
Nezbo



derosa said:


> http://www.veloriders.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=78338


----------



## Nezbo (30 Dec 2008)

Just setting Instant email notification...


----------



## aserota (30 Dec 2008)

I have one for sale.

Used for about 3 hours and is now in the conservatory as it has be banned from my room.

Built ready to go, with additional steerer and mat.

Please drop me an email or pm for Photos, price etc.


Ad


----------

